# sfc scannow file error; then used SFCFix log provided



## ccsogator (Aug 13, 2015)

I've found that the sfc scannow won't complete; it stops around 41%. I have rebooted in safe mode and attempted the same with exact same result at 41 percent. I found a similar member with this same issue, and it was recommended that they download and run SFCFix. I have done that, and I received the following:

Error: 87
An error occurred while processing the command. Ensure that the command-line arguments are valid. For more information, review the log file.

Below first is my system info, and below that is the dism.log. I'd appreciate any assistance with this matter because I use this computer for graduate school, and I don't have the ability to use the windows start button. Typically, I wouldn't have updated my Windows 7 to 10, but I was happy to see the return of the start button; however, I'm seriously regretting my decision. Thank you to anyone that has a solution in advance.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 10 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 6
RAM: 12248 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 2096600 MB, Free - 1967509 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., Crosshair V Formula
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

DISM Log

2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM PID=672 TID=848 Scratch directory set to 'C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\'. - CDISMManager:ut_ScratchDir
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM PID=672 TID=848 DismCore.dll version: 10.0.10240.16384 - CDISMManager::FinalConstruct
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM PID=672 TID=848 Successfully loaded the ImageSession at "C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dism" - CDISMManager::LoadLocalImageSession
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=672 TID=848 Found and Initialized the DISM Logger. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_InitializeLogger
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=672 TID=848 Failed to get and initialize the PE Provider. Continuing by assuming that it is not a WinPE image. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnConnect
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=672 TID=848 Finished initializing the Provider Map. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnConnect
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=672 TID=848 Getting Provider DISMLogger - CDISMProviderStore::GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=672 TID=848 Provider has previously been initialized. Returning the existing instance. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=672 TID=848 Getting Provider DISMLogger - CDISMProviderStore::GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=672 TID=848 Provider has previously been initialized. Returning the existing instance. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM Manager: PID=672 TID=848 Successfully created the local image session and provider store. - CDISMManager::CreateLocalImageSession
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=672 TID=848 Getting Provider DISMLogger - CDISMProviderStore::GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=672 TID=848 Provider has previously been initialized. Returning the existing instance. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM.EXE: 
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM.EXE: <----- Starting Dism.exe session ----->
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM.EXE: 
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Host machine information: OS Version=10.0.10240, Running architecture=amd64, Number of processors=6
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Dism.exe version: 10.0.10240.16384
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Executing command line: /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=672 TID=848 Getting Provider FolderManager - CDISMProviderStore::GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=672 TID=848 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=672 TID=848 Loading Provider from location C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dism\FolderProvider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=672 TID=848 Connecting to the provider located at C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dism\FolderProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM Manager: PID=672 TID=848 physical location path: C:\ - CDISMManager::CreateImageSession
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM Manager: PID=672 TID=848 Event name for current DISM session is Global\{C0A8FD56-5D46-413C-BB8E-C808E3CCEE14} - CDISMManager::CheckSessionAndLock
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM Manager: PID=672 TID=848 Create session event 0x180 for current DISM session and event name is Global\{C0A8FD56-5D46-413C-BB8E-C808E3CCEE14} - CDISMManager::CheckSessionAndLock
2015-08-13 01:19:22, Info DISM DISM Manager: PID=672 TID=848 Copying DISM from "C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dism" - CDISMManager::CreateImageSessionFromLocation
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Manager: PID=672 TID=848 Successfully loaded the ImageSession at "C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38" - CDISMManager::LoadRemoteImageSession
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Image Session: PID=868 TID=5024 Instantiating the Provider Store. - CDISMImageSession::get_ProviderStore
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Initializing a provider store for the IMAGE session type. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnConnect
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Loading Provider from location C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\OSProvider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Connecting to the provider located at C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\OSProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM OS Provider: PID=868 TID=5024 Defaulting SystemPath to C:\ - CDISMOSServiceManager::Final_OnConnect
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM OS Provider: PID=868 TID=5024 Defaulting Windows folder to C:\Windows - CDISMOSServiceManager::Final_OnConnect
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM OS Provider: PID=868 TID=5024 Host OS verion is 10.0 - CDISMOSServiceManager::SetDllSearchPath
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Warning DISM DISM OS Provider: PID=868 TID=5024 Unable to set the DLL search path to the servicing stack folder. C:\Windows may not point to a valid Windows folder. - CDISMOSServiceManager::Final_OnConnect
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Attempting to initialize the logger from the Image Session. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnConnect
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Loading Provider from location C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\LogProvider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Connecting to the provider located at C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\LogProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Found and Initialized the DISM Logger. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_InitializeLogger
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Loading Provider from location C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\PEProvider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Warning DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Failed to Load the provider: C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\PEProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider(hr:0x8007007e)
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Failed to get and initialize the PE Provider. Continuing by assuming that it is not a WinPE image. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnConnect
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Finished initializing the Provider Map. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnConnect
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Getting Provider DISMLogger - CDISMProviderStore::GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has previously been initialized. Returning the existing instance. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Manager: PID=672 TID=848 Image session successfully loaded from the temporary location: C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38 - CDISMManager::CreateImageSession
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Getting Provider OSServices - CDISMProviderStore::GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has previously been initialized. Returning the existing instance. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Target image information: OS Version=10.0.10240.16384, Image architecture=amd64
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Getting the collection of providers from an image provider store type. - CDISMProviderStore::GetProviderCollection
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Loading Provider from location C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\CbsProvider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Connecting to the provider located at C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\CbsProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:25, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=868 TID=5024 Finished initializing the CbsConUI Handler. - CCbsConUIHandler::Initialize
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=868 TID=5024 CBS is being initialized for online use. More information about CBS actions can be located at: %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log - CDISMPackageManager::Initialize
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=868 TID=5024 Loaded servicing stack for online use only. - CDISMPackageManager::RefreshInstanceAndLock
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Loading Provider from location C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\MsiProvider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Connecting to the provider located at C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\MsiProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Loading Provider from location C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\IntlProvider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Connecting to the provider located at C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\IntlProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Loading Provider from location C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\IBSProvider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Connecting to the provider located at C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\IBSProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Loading Provider from location C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\DmiProvider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Connecting to the provider located at C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\DmiProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM OS Provider: PID=868 TID=5024 Successfully loaded the hive. - CDISMOSServiceManager:etermineBootDrive
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Driver Manager: PID=868 TID=5024 Further logs for driver related operations can be found in the target operating system at %WINDIR%\inf\setupapi.offline.log - CDriverManager::Initialize
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Loading Provider from location C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\UnattendProvider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Connecting to the provider located at C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\UnattendProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Loading Provider from location C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\Wow64provider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Warning DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Failed to get the IDismObject Interface - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider(hr:0x80004002)
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Warning DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Failed to Load the provider: C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\Wow64provider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider(hr:0x80004002)
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Loading Provider from location C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\SmiProvider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Connecting to the provider located at C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\SmiProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Loading Provider from location C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\EmbeddedProvider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Warning DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Failed to Load the provider: C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\EmbeddedProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider(hr:0x8007007e)
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Loading Provider from location C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\AppxProvider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Connecting to the provider located at C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\AppxProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Loading Provider from location C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\ProvProvider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Connecting to the provider located at C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\ProvProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info  DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Loading Provider from location C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\AssocProvider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Connecting to the provider located at C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\AssocProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Loading Provider from location C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\GenericProvider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Connecting to the provider located at C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\GenericProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Loading Provider from location C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\OfflineSetupProvider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Connecting to the provider located at C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\OfflineSetupProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has not previously been encountered. Attempting to initialize the provider. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Loading Provider from location C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\TransmogProvider.dll - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Connecting to the provider located at C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\E5B62885-336B-4300-8060-CD37D6EE5C38\TransmogProvider.dll. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Encountered a servicing provider, performing additional servicing initializations. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_LoadProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Transmog Provider: PID=868 TID=5024 Current image session is [ONLINE] - CTransmogManager::GetMode
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Transmog Provider: PID=868 TID=5024 Audit Mode: [No] - CTransmogManager::Initialize
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Transmog Provider: PID=868 TID=5024 GetProductType: ProductType = [WinNT] - CTransmogManager::GetProductType
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Transmog Provider: PID=868 TID=5024 Product Type: [WinNT] - CTransmogManager::Initialize
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Transmog Provider: PID=868 TID=5024 Product Type ServerNT : [No] - CTransmogManager::Initialize
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Got the collection of providers. Now enumerating them to build the command table.
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: DISM Log Provider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: OSServices
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: DISM Package Manager
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: DISM Package Manager.
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: MsiManager
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: MsiManager.
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: IntlManager
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: IntlManager.
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: IBSManager
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: DriverManager
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: DriverManager.
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: DISM Unattend Manager
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: DISM Unattend Manager.
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: SmiManager
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: AppxManager
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: AppxManager.
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: ProvManager
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: ProvManager.
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: AssocManager
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: AssocManager.
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: GenericManager
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: GenericManager.
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: OfflineSetupManager
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Attempting to add the commands from provider: Edition Manager
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Succesfully registered commands for the provider: Edition Manager.
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Getting Provider DISM Package Manager - CDISMProviderStore::GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Provider has previously been initialized. Returning the existing instance. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_GetProvider
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=868 TID=5024 Processing the top level command token(cleanup-image). - CPackageManagerCLIHandler:rivate_ValidateCmdLine
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=868 TID=5024 Attempting to route to appropriate command handler. - CPackageManagerCLIHandler::ExecuteCmdLine
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=868 TID=5024 Routing the command... - CPackageManagerCLIHandler::ExecuteCmdLine
2015-08-13 01:19:26, Info DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=868 TID=5024 CBS session options=0x48100! - CDISMPackageManager::Internal_Finalize
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=868 TID=5696 Error in operation: (null) (CBS HRESULT=0x80070057) - CCbsConUIHandler::Error
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Error DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=868 TID=5024 Failed finalizing changes. - CDISMPackageManager::Internal_Finalize(hr:0x80070057)
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Error DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=868 TID=5024 Failed processing package changes with session option CbsSessionOptionRepairStoreCorruption - CDISMPackageManager::RestoreHealth(hr:0x80070057)
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Error DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=868 TID=5024 Failed to restore the image health. - CPackageManagerCLIHandler:rocessCmdLine_CleanupImage(hr:0x80070057)
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Error DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=868 TID=5024 Failed while processing command cleanup-image. - CPackageManagerCLIHandler::ExecuteCmdLine(hr:0x80070057)
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=868 TID=5024 Further logs for online package and feature related operations can be found at %WINDIR%\logs\CBS\cbs.log - CPackageManagerCLIHandler::ExecuteCmdLine
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Error DISM DISM.EXE: DISM Package Manager processed the command line but failed. HRESULT=80070057
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Found the OSServices. Waiting to finalize it until all other providers are unloaded. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnDisconnect
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Found the OSServices. Waiting to finalize it until all other providers are unloaded. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnDisconnect
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Found the PE Provider. Waiting to finalize it until all other providers are unloaded. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnDisconnect
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Finalizing the servicing provider(DISM Package Manager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Package Manager: PID=868 TID=5024 Finalizing CBS core. - CDISMPackageManager::Finalize
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Disconnecting Provider: DISM Package Manager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Finalizing the servicing provider(MsiManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Disconnecting Provider: MsiManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info  DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Finalizing the servicing provider(IntlManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Disconnecting Provider: IntlManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Finalizing the servicing provider(IBSManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Disconnecting Provider: IBSManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Finalizing the servicing provider(DriverManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Disconnecting Provider: DriverManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Finalizing the servicing provider(DISM Unattend Manager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Disconnecting Provider: DISM Unattend Manager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Finalizing the servicing provider(SmiManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Disconnecting Provider: SmiManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Finalizing the servicing provider(AppxManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Disconnecting Provider: AppxManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Finalizing the servicing provider(ProvManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Disconnecting Provider: ProvManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Finalizing the servicing provider(AssocManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Disconnecting Provider: AssocManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Finalizing the servicing provider(GenericManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Disconnecting Provider: GenericManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Finalizing the servicing provider(OfflineSetupManager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Disconnecting Provider: OfflineSetupManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Finalizing the servicing provider(Edition Manager) - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Disconnecting Provider: Edition Manager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Releasing the local reference to OSServices. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Disconnecting Provider: OSServices - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=868 TID=5024 Releasing the local reference to DISMLogger. Stop logging. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Manager: PID=672 TID=848 Closing session event handle 0x180 - CDISMManager::CloseImageSession
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM.EXE: Image session has been closed. Reboot required=no.
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM.EXE: 
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM.EXE: <----- Ending Dism.exe session ----->
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM.EXE: 
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=672 TID=848 Found the OSServices. Waiting to finalize it until all other providers are unloaded. - CDISMProviderStore::Final_OnDisconnect
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=672 TID=848 Disconnecting Provider: FolderManager - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider
2015-08-13 01:22:36, Info DISM DISM Provider Store: PID=672 TID=848 Releasing the local reference to DISMLogger. Stop logging. - CDISMProviderStore::Internal_DisconnectProvider


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Check the system image for corruption. 
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/Hh824869.aspx
Once complete, rerun the sfc scan.


----------

